# Puzl.co.uk "Speed Megaminx" review



## Crzyazn (Jan 6, 2009)

Sorry, no pics (for now). This is my first megaminx, so I can't offer comparisons to other megaminxes. This is just an assessment of quality.

First impressions: I would describe this puzzle as analagous to the original Type A cube. It's got some mass, but that gives it a solid feeling instead. The tiles (yes, I said tiles) are smooth LEXAN . They might be a tad bit thinner than cubesmith smooth tiles, but feel just as amazing. Colors are bright and vibrant so I don't think I will have any trouble with color recognition. I can see some flash on the pieces, but nothing that will distract from solving. Overall, appears to be a solid product.

Performance: Honestly, feels like crap out of the box. Don't even try to attempt fingertricks at the beginning. But I have a hunch that the puzzle has a lot of potential. Just a little screwing around has helped tremendously. After breaking it in a wee bit, silicone shock oil should do wonders to this minx.

Pros: compact, solid construction, good colors, "CUBESMITH" tiles (Tony cuts his own I think), fast international shipping, priced right between MF8 minx and Mefferts

Cons: Terrible play out of the box, minor (REALLY MINOR) blemishes on the plastic

Verdict: Recommended buy with reservations. Prepare to spend some time to break in this beast.

Price: 11.99 GBP/18.94 USD + 3.00 GBP shipping

Anyone know if you can stick Meffert's tiles on this?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 6, 2009)

Crzyazn said:


> Anyone know if you can stick Meffert's tiles on this?



Yes, Meffert's tiles fit on the PVC megaminx.


----------



## crazyasianskills (Jan 6, 2009)

Switch the screws and springs to type A, sooo fast.


----------



## panyan (Jan 6, 2009)

i love that guy tony at puzl, he is a legend!


----------



## panyan (Apr 24, 2009)

are there any other people who have this puzzle? i am thinking of buying it

p.s. i know it is an old thread


----------



## crazyasianskills (Apr 24, 2009)

I do. It is good.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Apr 25, 2009)

I got mine as part of the combo with competition cube. This megaminx is excellent quality. Mine is slightly less stiff than when I bought it a few months back. I use shock oil, but I might need to reapply it. I still cannot turn a face with one finger. Although it cuts corners somewhat, and has never popped, I still need to line up well before twisting. (My chinaminx snaps into position for each turn, which helps for speed, but my chinaminx can pop.)


----------



## James (Apr 25, 2009)

panyan said:


> are there any other people who have this puzzle? i am thinking of buying it



I own it. It's great value and is very good. I strongly recommend it--it turns smoothly and has cool tiles. The color scheme seems nonstandard, though, and it is heavy.


----------



## panyan (Apr 25, 2009)

i just think the £14 (with shipping) is a little steep, i will wait until it is on sale before i commit


----------



## JohnnyA (Apr 25, 2009)

It's amazing. I can do OH solves on it with ease.


----------



## panyan (Apr 25, 2009)

JohnnyA said:


> It's amazing. I can do OH solves on it with ease.



but i dont need one that will make tea for me! i just want a megaminx, i've never felt one before and i want to have a try

are any of these suitable?
http://shop.ebay.co.uk/items/_W0QQ_...sid=p3286.m270.l1313&_odkw=megaminx&_osacat=0


----------



## Phreddsfishpudding (Nov 15, 2009)

rjohnson_8ball said:


> I got mine as part of the combo with competition cube. This megaminx is excellent quality. Mine is slightly less stiff than when I bought it a few months back. I use shock oil, but I might need to reapply it. I still cannot turn a face with one finger. Although it cuts corners somewhat, and has never popped, I still need to line up well before twisting. (My chinaminx snaps into position for each turn, which helps for speed, but my chinaminx can pop.)



Is the competiton speed cube any good?


----------



## MichaelErskine (Nov 15, 2009)

panyan said:


> are there any other people who have this puzzle? i am thinking of buying it
> 
> p.s. i know it is an old thread



I have a couple of these - they're fine.



Phreddsfishpudding said:


> Is the competiton speed cube any good?



Yes, now buy one already


----------

